# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  dying frogs

## bugdrap

I have a 8 month old azures and it all of a sudden died today and have no idea why. it was eating and moving around just fine last night. do I have to worry about my others frogs I have 4 other in that tank. and any ideas why it died? please help :Confused:

----------


## John Clare

Sorry for your loss. Have any conditions changed in the last month or two? Sometimes frogs die for no apparent reason but this is rare.

----------


## bugdrap

thats the problem no changes he just died the question i have do i need to worry about my other frogs

----------


## John Clare

If he somehow contracted a disease then it's possible the others could be carrying it.  The question I would have is if you have considered that something fundamental in the vivarium is not right and has been that way since the outset?  Sometimes amphibians take a long time to succumb to an ongoing stress.

----------


## nx2ured

Darts can be stressed very easily when kept with others (even their own kind). Often, you will not see outward signs of stress until the frog just dies from it. Darts as with most other frogs should not be mixed.

----------

